
Elon Musk thinks you can crowdsource truth: that’s not how the internet works - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/24/17390208/elon-musk-pravda-journalism-truth
======
api
More precisely the biggest problem is "Sybil attacks." There is no way to tell
if someone who is part of a crowdsourcing campaign is honest.

